# How to get K9 training?



## Winnal

So, I'd like to know how I can get K9 training or have my working line dog trained for police work. Do you have to be a police yourself or?


----------



## angelas

Yes. You have to be a police officer yourself and be selected for the K9 unit. The dog will also be selected for you and likely have been trained already.


----------



## Winnal

So you say, the dog is selected for you and already trained, so where does this training happen? Is it possible to put your dog into this program and it be given to a real officer? Or do they just straight up buy the puppy of a good breeder meant for K9?

Does Schutzhund IPO have anything to do with it? I know they do some training obviously for attacking and defending so that's certainly helpful for K9.


----------



## angelas

Winnal said:


> So you say, the dog is selected for you and already trained, so where does this training happen? Is it possible to put your dog into this program and it be given to a real officer? Or do they just straight up buy the puppy of a good breeder meant for K9?
> 
> Does Schutzhund IPO have anything to do with it? I know they do some training obviously for attacking and defending so that's certainly helpful for K9.


For the police force around me training usually happens at the RCMP breeding and training facility in Alberta. Once the dog is street ready it is sent where it is needed (which an be anywhere in Canada). Some of the smaller forces buy older green dogs and train them themselves.

Is it possible? Highly unlikely. And would your really want to sell your dog to a police department even if it could qualify? PDs don't have lots of money to waste on buying dogs that aren't going to be useful for their department so they are very selective about where they buy dogs from. Pet bred dogs from generations of dogs that haven't done anything except breed aren't going to rate any attention.


----------



## Glaicer

You have to be a peace officer and be selected for the K9 program. The dogs are chosen for the officer, some dogs are bought and some are donated. It depends on the task the dog is needed for. K9 training has nothing to do with the sport of schutzhund.


----------



## Castlemaid

Even with specifically bred dogs, most will end up being washed out of k9 programs, the requirements are quite stringent. I was reading about a police k9 trainer who tests dogs given/volunteered from the general public as potential K9 candidates, maybe 1 out of 100 actually have what it takes to be selected for training. That is a lot of dog testing, so most don't bother - like others said, they go to breeders who specifically breed for k9 dogs (and even then, not all dogs make the cut), or they have their own breeding program, like the RCMP.

If you are interested in learning about training and developing a dog for bite-work, IPO is a good place to start.


----------



## Julian G

You can get your dog trained for protection.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

It is my impression, and I may well be wrong so people who know more about this please jump in.

But it is my impression that there are a fair amount of trainers out there who will "train your dog for protection", just like all other dog trainers there is no regulation and anybody can hang out a shingle. Some of those people are going to be people who know just enough to create a dangerous dog or train an unstable dog in protection because someone is paying them to do it, and they want the payday whether it's the right thing to do or not. Or they just don't know which dog is suitable and which isn't.

If you want to train in something like this---do what Castlemaid said and find a good club. And if you intend to use a private trainer then please try and find one that has been highly recommended by a good club.


----------



## wolfstraum

Most departments buy "green" dogs from established brokers. Brokers are many times retired K9 officers who establish a business selling dogs. They go to Europe and buy quantites of dogs from brokers or contacts there. Most K9s are unpapered. It is very common that the township and police deparments own the dogs and do not want them used in breeding, thus the papers are not transferred or even provided. I know a few K9 guys who just breed anyway, with no papers, no health clearances...they like the dog, they breed it and sell puppies for a few hundred bucks each to locals who think it is cool that their puppy's daddy is a police dog.

Civilians are rarely let into this world. Even establish breeders. I had a few friends who trained who became cops. I know a few, and a few of my dogs have found their way into the hands of LE and onto a force.


Carmen knows much more about this world.


Lee


----------



## carmspack

Thecowboysgirl said:


> It is my impression, and I may well be wrong so people who know more about this please jump in.
> 
> But it is my impression that there are a fair amount of trainers out there who will "train your dog for protection", just like all other dog trainers there is no regulation and anybody can hang out a shingle. Some of those people are going to be people who know just enough to create a dangerous dog or train an unstable dog in protection because someone is paying them to do it, and they want the payday whether it's the right thing to do or not. Or they just don't know which dog is suitable and which isn't.
> 
> If you want to train in something like this---do what Castlemaid said and find a good club. And if you intend to use a private trainer then please try and find one that has been highly recommended by a good club.


this is so true.

there are many who buy trained dogs which they demo -- but that does not reflect any level of personal skill or experience 

take your dog to a club and get hands on , expect to make mistakes and learn from them.


----------



## DutchKarin

Do know too that any working dog is not trained and voila you are done. All working dogs (LE, MWD, SAR, and PP as well as the sports etc) and their handlers train every week multiple times. It is a lifestyle decision that usually means you give something up. Join a IPO/Shutzhund club, you clearly have a lot to learn. Nothing wrong with that... it's fun. But you won't get any clear idea on-line. Get out there, invest in your skills and in training your dog.

Last thing... to be a working dog usually the first thing is to find the right puppy. Not all GSDs will make great working dogs. It is genetics first, training second. Sounds like you have a great little puppy but she may not make a good working dog. Nothing wrong with that... you can still learn a lot. But ease up a bit. You have the most to learn right now in terms of skills. That should be your focus. If you are not skilled and demand all kinds of things from your puppy you might be sorely disappointed and it might be harmful to the puppy. 

Invest invest invest. Nothing comes for free in the world of K9 training.


----------



## kimbale

I'd be curious to know what you are trying to accomplish? Why are you interested in K9 training? I know you've talked a lot about becoming a breeder, so is that why you're interested? Are you looking to test the merits of your dog?

If so, then what I would strongly recommend you do is talk to people at your local Schutzhund clubs and find out where their dogs came from. Find a breeder who has a reputation for producing IPO dogs, and talk to them. Let them know about your interest in breeding and ask them if they wouldn't mind spending some time with you so you can learn from them, possibly even establish a mentor relationship.

One of the things I love about the GSD community is that good breeders want to teach in order to continue bettering the breed.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## K9Handler47

I learned a lot from agitating at my police department. i did it for about 10 years and took thousands of bites before I started handling a dog. I learned a ton just watching and getting chewed on. I have a shirt on that says, "Train Daily."


----------



## K9Handler47

Might I add also that just because you can get a dog to bite doesnt mean it should go forward with bite work.


----------



## onyx'girl

Not all IPO clubs are geared towards Police dog training. Some are all about points, precision and trialing as a goal. Others cross train and have K9 teams training regularly with the club. 
IPO has gotten very far removed from what protection training is and the tracking that is done in IPO is nothing like what a Police K9 is taught. 
If you are interested in the LEO end of it, find a club that does have more open style training and people involved in that. Otherwise it is straight up IPO obedience for points in all three phases.


----------



## CanineGSDs

Winnal said:


> So, I'd like to know how I can get K9 training or have my working line dog trained for police work. Do you have to be a police yourself or?


Yes you do.


----------



## CanineGSDs

Glaicer said:


> You have to be a peace officer and be selected for the K9 program. The dogs are chosen for the officer, some dogs are bought and some are donated. It depends on the task the dog is needed for. K9 training has nothing to do with the sport of schutzhund.



Many are actually titled in SchH.


----------



## MecSecurity

K9 police dog training takes *ten weeks*.

Obedience training is one of the most important lessons in police K9 training as it is vital that law-enforcement dogs can help *protect and guard without causing disruptions and misbehaving*. It is necessary for guard dogs to follow orders without hesitation so that their customers receive optimal protection and security.

A lot of security dogs live with their handler, which assists in forming a *stronger relationship between the handler and the guard dog*, helping them to trust and care for each other. This is developed further as it is up to the owner to care for the dog, from feeding to grooming them.

Thanks for Reading.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

This is an old thread, the OP hasn't been active in three years.


----------

